# Hypnotists in NYC???



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey gang...I've been following all the posts on the positive affects hypnosis has on IBS sufferers -- and just read the article posted in today's New York Times science section. SO...I'm considering trying it out. Does anyone know of a hypnotist who's been successful with IBS patients in the Manhattan area? Pleas let me know!Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

You may want to contact the National Guild of Hypnotists at www.ngh.net. They have a directory and will steer you to one of their members. The NGH is the largest (6,000 members) and oldest association.


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks!I'll try it out. But clearly I am looking for a hypnotist that knows what they're doing when it comes to IBS -- and would love to find someone who has successfully done ibs hypnosis before. So, again, if anyone else know -- please inform me!Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Here you go Jeff, you might want to contact some one here on this list.NEW YORKNew York CitySteven Klee, Ph.D.130 E. 18th St.NY, NY 10003(212) 979-9558Dr. John Ryder120 East 36th StreetSuite 1 GNew York NY 10016Phone: (212) 779-4114SyracuseDr. Robert StricklandState Tower BuildingSuite 314Syracuse NY 13202Phone: (315) 479-8494Pleasant Valley(Mid-Hudson Valley near Poughkeepsie)Charles E. Burbridge, Ph.D.Licensed Psychologist, ASCH Approved Consultant in Clinical HyhpnosisTimothy Professional Building1421 Route 44Pleasant Valley, NY 12569Phone: (845) 635-3214E-mail: ceburphd###aol.comGreat NeckDiane L. Haber, MS, RN, CSClinical Specialist in Adult/ Mental Health/Psychiatric Nursing15 Canterbury Rd. Suite A-4Great Neck, New York 11021516-487-7724fax: 718-224-9498e-mail: dianehaber###hotmail.comLICDr. Surelle Itzkowitz23-34 Crescent St.LIC NY 11105Phone: (718) 956-5486 http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html


----------



## Roth415 (Nov 1, 2003)

Jeff,I have trained and certified a couple of hundred hypnotherapists in techniques specific for alleviating IBS symptoms. The techniqes I teach have consistently produced good results. Between 1997-2000, 84% became symptom free and 94% got a minimum of a 50% reduction in symptoms. In 2001 I made changes to the therapy protocol which has resulted in 86% becoming symptom free and 96.3% have gotten a minimum of a 50% reduction in symptoms. And the symptoms have not returned once the sessions end.Tomorrow, when I return to the office, I will email you the names and contact information of 2 IBS certified hypnotherapists in Manhatten. Both were excellent students and have been getting the same percentage results for thier clients that I get with mine. Or, you can contact me at 205/933-5705 for names and telephone numbers.Best Wishes,Melissa Roth, CHt.PhD©


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks to all of you for the info...I shall look forward to hearing more. It all sounds very encouraging. However, I am a slightly but jaded. I have a urological illness known as Interstitial Cystisis (aside from my IBS) which I went to two hypnotists for. Sadly, they didn't help one iota. Hopefully, these docs will prove more successful.Best...Jeffjeffbelkin###hotmail.com


----------

